# Should I bring my closeted friend to Furry Weekend Atlanta (convention)?



## Pat (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi.

We're both closeted actually, and we've had this skinny love sort of relationship for many, MANY years now. Dunno if he's a furry or not, haven't bothered asking him, but, I talked him into going to FWA with me. Even though he said yes, he seemed kinda uncertain about it. We have a friend who is going that is gay and has fursuits, but it seems like he seems won't be hanging with us much, because we would just cramp on his gayness. Yeah yeah I know I need to come out... I'm still workin on it. Mostly just afraid of how my crush will react.

So yeah, I just told him it would be fun to get drunk and make it a memorable experience. It's just that I'm afraid all the gayness will be too much for him to handle, and he'll just go further into the closet. What do you guys think?

Pat


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 13, 2015)

Rephrase to "should I bring my friend to a convention to get drunk" and there's no reason not to. 

I don't see how being in the closet or otherwise is relevant, just as the nature of the con itself is irrelevant. Just have fun yo.


----------



## Troj (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know your friend well enough to say either way. I'd tend to think that being able to hang out with gay people in a relaxed setting would tend to be good for the nerves and the spirits, provided said gay people were friendly, respectful, and cool.

Oh, and being "out" isn't necessarily an all-or-nothing deal. You can be out to some people, and not out to others, and as long as _you_ are satisfied with that arrangement, there's no harm and no shame in it.


----------



## Pat (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you guys, I appreciate the assurance. Once again I am reminded how much I tend to overthink things 


One more question:
Convincing my friend to go to fwa is one thing, but getting him to pay... That likely won't happen. Our friend says that we we can just hang out in the lobby area without paying, but I have my doubts. Would this be seen as disrespectful? Is it even allowed?


----------



## Troj (Feb 13, 2015)

Eh, ghosting conventions is considered disrespectful and freeloaderish, and cons can ban people for that. You could offer to go halfsies, if you both would be OK with that.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Feb 13, 2015)

Go and have fun! I'm still trying to convince my poor ass to go so good luck on that money front! But damn son - go and have a good time for sure. It may be wild but I'm sure you'll surivive.


----------



## Pat (Feb 14, 2015)

Ill try and get him to pay, I really don't mind paying for most of his ticket honestly. He needs to know what its all about!

Aye Plastic Fox! I remember talking to you breifly at fangcon. Dunno if you remember but I'm one of the guys that goes to UT as well. Hit me up! Some of my friends are goin to one of those trampoline worlds tomorrow, you should come! 

And you should definately go to FWA! Atlanta my hometown!! Hell if money is an issue you could crash at my friends place.


----------



## drCuddlebug (Feb 14, 2015)

I wish people brought me to conventions...

I say go for it, just tell him he'll get drunk with a bunch of weirdos over the weekend and he might enjoy himself.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Feb 15, 2015)

Pat said:


> Ill try and get him to pay, I really don't mind paying for most of his ticket honestly. He needs to know what its all about!
> 
> Aye Plastic Fox! I remember talking to you breifly at fangcon. Dunno if you remember but I'm one of the guys that goes to UT as well. Hit me up! Some of my friends are goin to one of those trampoline worlds tomorrow, you should come!
> 
> And you should definately go to FWA! Atlanta my hometown!! Hell if money is an issue you could crash at my friends place.



Yep Yep Yep. I do now. 2+2 together and all that. I'll shoot you a Skype message about it!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2015)

Pat said:


> Our friend says that we we can just hang out in the lobby area without paying, but I have my doubts. Would this be seen as disrespectful? Is it even allowed?



Well, if it's a hotel - and a public place, technically they can't stop you from walking in the door.

If you're dirt poor and don't have enough money - (and still want to enjoy it in some way), just hanging out in the public areas I don't see a problem with. So long as you don't advertise it, or make a big deal out of it.

It is *better* if you support the Con with the admission price though - (for the community's sake), if at all possible.

But if you can't - no one's gonna hate you for not ponying up the dough, either.


----------

